# Muenster with the AMNPS in my Smoke Vault (update-ready to eat)



## SmokinAl

Grabbed 2 big hunks of Muenster cheese yesterday at Sam's. Got a big surprise when I got home there was a package at our front door with my new AMNPS in it. Just perfect timing. I got 3 bags of pellets with it too. Hickory, Apple, and Maple. For today I put 1 row of hickory & 1 row of apple. I will light each & hopefully they will burn for about 4 hours. It's in the 70's here already & will be in the 90's by the time the cheese is done. So I have ice in the water pan on a rack below the cheese. I have the AMNPS sitting on a veggie wok turned upside down over the burner. Above it I have the original chip pan turned upside down to protect the AMNPS from any water dripping on it as the ice melts & condenses on the bottom of the water pan.

*Here's what I got:*








*Here's the cheese to smoke today.*







*Here's the AMNPS all loaded up with hickory on one side & apple on the other.*







*I quartered each block & put it on the jerky rack.*







*Fired up the AMNPS with a propane torch, letting it sit & burn for a few minutes to get a good cherry on the end.*







*After about 5 minutes I blew it out & it started smoking nicely.*







*Put it in the Vault. You can see the configuration I have as my setup. Upside down veggie wok with AMNPS on top. Both bottom vents & the top vent fully open. Upside down chip tray above AMNPS for protection. Water tray above that, and finally the cheese on top of it all.*







*It's smoking real good now, time to shut the door & let the AMNPS do it's thing.*







*I'll have to check it in a couple of hours because I'm sure the ice will be melted, or if the temp starts to go up before that I will have to dump the water & fill it with more ice. When I first shut the door the temp inside was 73 degrees. *







*That's it for now, I will update with the final photo's around noon. That's when I get the cheese out & start some ribs & beans. See you then.*


----------



## tjohnson

TJ


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks Al !

This is going to be interesting to me.

I started both ends of my AMNPS one time for a smoke (Forget what I was smoking, but I know it was a hot smoke).

After about an hour, when both ends got going really good, I decided to extinguish one end.

I am a serious smoke hound, but I was worried about the way too much smoke it was producing.

Since that, I might light both ends of an AMNS, but not my AMNPS.

Bear


----------



## meateater

Thats gonna be great, I love me some monster cheese.


----------



## masterofmymeat

Smoked Muenster...Ribs...Beans...kgfk3-3p0mcvme[m (sorry, key board acting up from drool).

I'm definitely watching this one Al, thanks...James


----------



## BGKYSmoker

WOOOO HOOOO

Looking good


----------



## tjohnson

Hey Al,

Bear is correct.....

Lighting both ends is a lot of smoke in the AMNPS plus, it will generate some extra unwanted heat.

Lighting (1) end of the New AMNPS produces about as much smoke as lighting both ends of the original AMNS.

If it's going good, I would extinguish one of the sides.

TJ


----------



## SmokinAl

Here's a photo of the TBS I'm getting.

It doesn't look like too much to me.

I'm still keeping the heat down even though it's 84 outside already.

Don't forget the Smoke Vault is single wall with no insulation and has a lot of gaps & openings for the smoke to get out.

It would be hard to compare that with an MES.

I'm going to let it go with both sides lit & see how it tastes.

I may not be able to get as much time in the smoker as I want due to the outside temps.

It's been over 2 hours & the temp is 87 in the smoker.

I would like to keep it below 90.

Tell me if you guys think this looks like too much smoke.


----------



## miamirick

hey Al the smoke looks fine from here







just a trace of the TBS

you keep lighting fires on that marble countertop and Mrs Smoking Al is gonna be upset with you!

cheese is looking sweet also!


----------



## bigbob73

So much you can do with some smoked muenster.  thanks for the idea!


----------



## SmokinAl

I pulled them out at 4 hours. The AMNPS had burned 1 row & almost burned the other. Here's how they looked. As soon as I took the photo I put them in the freezer to firm them up before vac packing.







Here's a look at the AMNPS. You can see that they almost burned the same even though they were different woods.







Thanks guys & gals for looking, and thanks Todd for your nifty little invention. This sure beats a soldering iron in a can of sawdust.


----------



## tjohnson

Very Cool Al!

I forgot that the Smoke Vault was not insulated.

4 hours from 1 row is what I've been getting, so i would say it's burning great.  Apple burns a little faster than Hickory.

Look at how complete the burn is? 

Almost all the pellets are burned to white ash.

Very nice color!

Todd


----------



## SmokinAl

Thanks again Todd, it's really an awesome little invention.

I can't wait to see what you come up with next!


----------



## Bearcarver

I thought the Smoke Vault was insulated---Maybe I was thinking about the cook shack???

I noticed you didn't fill your AMNPS as full as I do too, but I do that to get a good 11 hours with one side lit.

I know if you fill it to the top & light both ends, after the first hour you got a whole lot of smoke.

It sure doesn't look smoked to hard!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

I think it came out real good Bear, of course I can't taste it yet, but it didn't have a real strong smoke smell to it. It smelled very nice, so I guess we will find out in a couple of weeks if it's too smokey. Looking at the color I think it looks just about right. I have them all vac packed for their nap in the fridge and as you know this is the hardest part " THE WAIT ". Here's one last look.


----------



## porked

Looks great Al! I don't think you can have too much smoke for cheese, but that's me. I'll have to look into one of these this Fall. Excellent job!


----------



## masterofmymeat

Hi Al,

I'll be trying this soon, if I find a good deal on Muenster. I'm curious, I wasn't aware that you had to

put them in the freezer for a while before eating. Why is that? And, if you don't mind, do you leave

different cheeses in the freezer longer or shorter depending on the type of cheese?

Thanks for sharing...James


----------



## SmokinAl

MasterOfMyMeat said:


> Hi Al,
> 
> I'll be trying this soon, if I find a good deal on Muenster. I'm curious, I wasn't aware that you had to
> 
> put them in the freezer for a while before eating. Why is that? And, if you don't mind, do you leave
> 
> different cheeses in the freezer longer or shorter depending on the type of cheese?
> 
> Thanks for sharing...James


No James you don't have to put them in the freezer before eating. I put them in there for a couple of hours to firm them up so the vac packing doesn't smash them down. They need to stay in the fridge for a couple of weeks before eating to age them. If you don't do that they taste bitter. I find that the longer they are aged the better they taste. That's why I made so much. After a month or so in the fridge I freeze them & every time I take one out it tastes better than the last one.


----------



## SmokinAl

Porked said:


> Looks great Al! I don't think you can have too much smoke for cheese, but that's me. I'll have to look into one of these this Fall. Excellent job!




Thanks Buddy!


----------



## africanmeat

Looks good AL it will taste great in 3 weeks keep us informed


----------



## SmokinAl

Thanks Ahron!


----------



## masterofmymeat

No kidding, a whole month. Well, I guess that's what aging means..lol. Thanks Al, I'm on it now.


----------



## SmokinAl

Yea get to it James!


----------



## venture

Looks great.  I'll have to add some Muenster on my next smoke.  Never had it before.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## meateater

Looks great Al ! Besides Monterey Jack, Muenster is one of my favorites.


----------



## tyotrain




----------



## Bearcarver

Al,

Just so you know, the main reason I mentioned about the heavy smoke is because I test drove these things, and did a lot of experiments with them (not near as many as Todd did).

The AMNPS filled all the way to the top, and lit at both ends, is the only one that I found to be able to put out "too much" smoke.

Now follow me here----I find this very interesting:

The thing is, the first half hour to an hour, the AMNPS gradually comes to full smoke by building that glowing "hot coal" base.

If someone lights both ends, and after about 20 minutes they check it, and it is smoking just right for them, and they have something to do, they might not check it for hours.

In that time it could increase to full smoke, which could be more smoke than they want.

One of the funny things I have noticed with my AMNPS is that if you only load it 3/4 to the top, it will still take about the same amount of time per row, but you will get less smoke than if it was all the way to the brim. This is probably why yours was just right, with it lit at both ends, and mine was too heavy. When I did it, it was just right for the first half hour, but then became very heavy, so I stopped the one end from burning.

These things are AWESOME, in the way you can manipulate them to do what you want !!!!

Your cheese looks perfect !

Bear


----------



## oregon smoker

Looks Great Al,!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





you got my appetite up in fact after i hit post i am going out to my deep cooler and pull out one of my Munster's to use with dinner tonight, thanks for reminding me.

Tom


----------



## tjohnson

I Bow To You Al!

Todd


----------



## keymaster

Looks perfect Al, I need to smoke  some cheese soon!!!


----------



## SmokinAl

Thanks for all the great comments guys!

They are much appreciated!


----------



## alelover

Looks great Al. Love me some Muenster. How many pounds was that?


----------



## Bearcarver

Is there any left, Al???

MMMMMmmmmmm..........

Bear


----------



## scarbelly

Looking good Al - Todd and Bear are right on the smoke production. For my taste 2 sides is just a little too much for me.

Let us know how it comes out.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Very nice Al, great color

We love that smoked monster cheese.


----------



## SmokinAl

alelover said:


> Looks great Al. Love me some Muenster. How many pounds was that?




About 5 1/2 pounds total.

So each block is between 1/2 & 3/4 pounds.


----------



## Bearcarver

Scarbelly said:


> Looking good Al - Todd and Bear are right on the smoke production. For my taste 2 sides is just a little too much for me.
> 
> Let us know how it comes out.


Gary,

I have found that to depends on how full you fill the AMNPS. 

I go into better detail in my "Prime Rib (New Best ever)" thread, but it's basically that if you fill the AMNPS to the top, one row is plenty & lighting two is too much, but if you fill it less than full, as Al did in this particular smoke (see pics), lighting it at both ends would be fine. That's another great thing about the AMNPS---You can do sooo many different things to regulate the exact amount of smoke you want.

Bear


----------



## roller

Good looking cheese Al my AMNPS is on its way I will have to try smoking some cheese...103* here today...


----------



## shooter1

Al looks like just the right amount of smoke to me. Nice color on the cheese, I think you have that AMNPS dialed in even in the Florida heat. Nice step by step and pictures, I'm saving this post for when I get my AMNPS. Been wanting to do some cheese real bad.


----------



## Bearcarver

Al,

Let me know when it's all over---I don't want to be here when you "cut the cheese"!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'll return afterwards!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

Thanks Michael & Roller!

If you guys smoke some cheese in this heat,

do it early in the morning. I had to add more ice about half way through,

but I was able to keep the smoker temp down.

A few more days & I'll get out a piece for tasting.


----------



## scarbelly

Bearcarver said:


> Gary,
> 
> I have found that to depends on how full you fill the AMNPS.
> 
> I go into better detail in my "Prime Rib (New Best ever)" thread, but it's basically that if you fill the AMNPS to the top, one row is plenty & lighting two is too much, but if you fill it less than full, as Al did in this particular smoke (see pics), lighting it at both ends would be fine. That's another great thing about the AMNPS---You can do sooo many different things to regulate the exact amount of smoke you want.
> 
> Bear


Thanks for the update - will play some more.


----------



## SmokinAl

You guys also have to take into consideration what smoker your using the AMNPS in.

In my Smoke Vault there are a lot of gaps where the smoke can escape, so more smoke may not translate into over smoked food. 

Where as the MES is so well sealed & insulated that the same amount of smoke could be way too much.

Just my 2 cents!


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinAl said:


> You guys also have to take into consideration what smoker your using the AMNPS in.
> 
> In my Smoke Vault there are a lot of gaps where the smoke can escape, so more smoke may not translate into over smoked food.
> 
> Where as the MES is so well sealed & insulated that the same amount of smoke could be way too much.
> 
> Just my 2 cents!


Great point Al !!!

I keep forgetting you have a Smoke Vault now.

Why do I keep thinking you have an MES---Did you used to have one???

I'll blame it on CRS !!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

Bearcarver said:


> Great point Al !!!
> 
> I keep forgetting you have a Smoke Vault now.
> 
> Why do I keep thinking you have an MES---Did you used to have one???
> 
> I'll blame it on CRS !!!
> 
> Bear




Yes Bear I had a MES 40 for over 2 years, it was a great little smoker.


----------



## daggerdoggie

Looks great! Now the waiting begins.


----------



## tjohnson

SmokinAl said:


> You guys also have to take into consideration what smoker your using the AMNPS in.
> 
> In my Smoke Vault there are a lot of gaps where the smoke can escape, so more smoke may not translate into over smoked food.
> 
> Where as the MES is so well sealed & insulated that the same amount of smoke could be way too much.
> 
> Just my 2 cents!




Great point Al!!!

Every smoker has it's own little quirks and we can't assume that all electric smokers perform the same.

Your Smoke Vault is not insulated and does not have a good door seal.  Air leaks are not necessarily a bad thing, cuz you get more air flow. 

IMHO - Some smokers are too tightly sealed anyway.

When you Cuttin' The Cheese?

Todd


----------



## SmokinAl

TJohnson said:


> Great point Al!!!
> 
> Every smoker has it's own little quirks and we can't assume that all electric smokers perform the same.
> 
> Your Smoke Vault is not insulated and does not have a good door seal.  Air leaks are not necessarily a bad thing, cuz you get more air flow.
> 
> IMHO - Some smokers are too tightly sealed anyway.
> 
> When you Cuttin' The Cheese?
> 
> Todd


I've been dying to get a piece out, but I'm going to wait until the first of next week.

We had 1 block of white cheddar left from a smoke a few months ago.

We put it in the food processor with about 1/2 cu dry white wine & pulsed it a few times until it got creamy.

It made a great white wine cheese spread,

Hopefully that will get us thru the weekend.

I'm gonna try it with the Muenster too.

But I don't think it will go with the white wine as well as the cheddar did.


----------



## oregon smoker

but maybe a buttery chard.....

Tom


----------



## SmokinAl

Oregon Smoker said:


> but maybe a buttery chard.....
> 
> Tom




Might give that a try!


----------



## teeznuts

SmokinAl said:


> I've been dying to get a piece out, but I'm going to wait until the first of next week.
> 
> We had 1 block of white cheddar left from a smoke a few months ago.
> 
> We put it in the food processor with about 1/2 cu dry white wine & pulsed it a few times until it got creamy.
> 
> It made a great white wine cheese spread,
> 
> Hopefully that will get us thru the weekend.
> 
> I'm gonna try it with the Muenster too.
> 
> But I don't think it will go with the white wine as well as the cheddar did.


Sorry to hijack but the white wine cheese spread just made my mouth water. Do you add anything else? I have to try this!


----------



## SmokinAl

teeznuts said:


> Sorry to hijack but the white wine cheese spread just made my mouth water. Do you add anything else? I have to try this!


No just the wine & cheese.

Once you try this it will be your go to cheese spread.

It's always a big hit with company.


----------



## oregon smoker

Al,

this is a little off subject but i have been grinding on rock for 30 years and when going back thru this i noticed you are setting your smoker on a "filled travertine" tile, after the smoke (cool down) no problem, the fill is typically a polyester resin. you might want to change out that stone, heat will not ever be an issue with stone but it with the polyester resin fill, i  might be over thinking this but the high heat of a start over a fill might have the same issue as some have with useing a starter fluid or stick to get the processs moving. again i apologise if i am over reacting (seeing too much into this) or nit picking.

tom


----------



## SmokinAl

Oregon Smoker said:


> Al,
> 
> this is a little off subject but i have been grinding on rock for 30 years and when going back thru this i noticed you are setting your smoker on a "filled travertine" tile, after the smoke (cool down) no problem, the fill is typically a polyester resin. you might want to change out that stone, heat will not ever be an issue with stone but it with the polyester resin fill, i  might be over thinking this but the high heat of a start over a fill might have the same issue as some have with useing a starter fluid or stick to get the processs moving. again i apologise if i am over reacting (seeing too much into this) or nit picking.
> 
> tom




The AMNPS is only sitting on the tile for about 5-10 minutes to get it started.

The tile is on a table next to the smoker. As soon as it starts smoking the AMNPS goes in the smoker & the tile stays on the table.

The tile doesn't even get very hot, I use it as a hot plate on the wooden table.

But thanks for the heads up!


----------



## SmokinAl

OK I just got a block out of the fridge after 2 weeks & it turned out really well.

Great taste & just the right amount of smoke!

Here's a couple of pics:













Settling in with some cheese & crackers, a glass of Johnny Walker & a movie on HBO!

Life is good!

Thanks for looking folks!


----------



## tjohnson

Johnny Walker Red or Black???

Looks Awesome Al!

Todd


----------



## SmokinAl

TJohnson said:


> Johnny Walker Red or Black???
> 
> Looks Awesome Al!
> 
> Todd


Since it's the first taste of the cheese I thought a glass of JW Black was appropriate.

But the second glass will be Red.

Thanks for the compliment Todd!

It means a lot!


----------



## bluebombersfan

That looks great!!  I would love to try a cracker or two!


----------



## SmokinAl

Thanks Blue!


----------



## Bearcarver

That looks Great Al !!!!

Polly want a cracker!!!

Bear Want one too!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

Bearcarver said:


> That looks Great Al !!!!
> 
> Polly want a cracker!!!
> 
> Bear Want one too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear




Hey Bear, Your back!

I guess you weathered Irene, looks like there's another one that's gonna be headed your way the end of next week.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

nepas want a cwacker too


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinAl said:


> Hey Bear, Your back!
> 
> I guess you weathered Irene, looks like there's another one that's gonna be headed your way the end of next week.




NO!  NO!  NO!

We are redirecting that one (Katia) back out to see.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

Bearcarver said:


> NO!  NO!  NO!
> 
> We are redirecting that one (Katia) back out to see.
> 
> Bear




Good luck on that!


----------



## shellbellc

Great thread, cheese and crackers look great! I'm not a scotch fan, but I had the luxury of having johnny walker blue on the rocks.  Wow, that stuff is terribly smooth!


----------



## bmudd14474

Great color Al


----------



## SmokinAl

Shellbellc said:


> Great thread, cheese and crackers look great! I'm not a scotch fan, but I had the luxury of having johnny walker blue on the rocks.  Wow, that stuff is terribly smooth!




Thank-you!

I came close to buying myself a bottle of JW Blue on my 65th birthday, but just couldn't swing it. 66 is coming up in Nov. & I'm in a little better financial shape now so it may happen this year.


----------



## SmokinAl

bmudd14474 said:


> Great color Al


Thanks Brian!


----------



## shortend

That cheese looks perfect! Just added Muenster to my growing list of cheeses to smoke. The weather here in Iowa is starting to get very nice. Sunny and low to mid 70's Sunday and Monday. Lets see, Kielbassa in the MES 40 w/ AMNPS & Hickory and Cheese in the GOSM w/ AMNS & Peach. I think I see a plan starting to come together.


----------



## exhaustedspark

I am sitting here Chuckling to my self. Self i say there has got to be some very patient guys here. To wait for a couple of weeks to try out smoked any thing is something i just do not have the patients to do. I have to dig in just as soon as it come out of the smoker. Never had a bitter PC of cheese yet however i have never tried the pellets yet. Will give them a try this coming Sunday just for the heck of it. I use sawdust and wine or apple juice.

I love smoked Cream cheese (I wrap in cheese cloth) and baked taters.

Man that's good stuff.

Love that smoked cheese.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Karl


----------



## eman

The first time i smoked cheese i tried a slice as soon as it came out the smoker. It was so nasty,  tasted like i was licking the inside of my MES.

I almost tossed 4 lbs of cheese . I knew i had done the smoke like i had been told so  went back and read the directions again. Saw the part about aging in the fridge that time. Done cheese a couple of times since and to my taste buds 3 weeks is the perfect aging time b4 eating.


----------



## SmokinAl

I agree eman, it seems to get even better the longer it ages, I keep smoking bigger batches so it will last longer & age more.


----------



## exhaustedspark

Just smoked up 10 lbs of sliced sandwich American and Swiss. Used a pellet burner and never got above 90 degrees which was the ambient temp. I did have to put up a beach umbrella to keep the sun of the Pressure tank UDS but am very pleased with results.

Smoked for 4 hrs and it is getting raves. Love that pellet burner. All i can think of if one is getting bitter smoke flavor is it is being smoked to long. Don't really know. This is the first time i have used pellets and i love em for cold smoke.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The only way to fly.

Happy smoken

Karl


----------



## Bearcarver

Yup---What Al & Eman said.

Bear


----------



## smokied

The color looks fantastic. Just ordered my AMNPS yesterday and will be here Sunday, can't wait. I was wonder how the cheese turns out (texture) when you store it in the freezer after it is aged in fridge. Is it crumbly? 
 I've never done cheese yet, can't wait to try. Keep us posted on the flavour after the aging.


----------



## SmokinAl

SmokieD said:


> The color looks fantastic. Just ordered my AMNPS yesterday and will be here Sunday, can't wait. I was wonder how the cheese turns out (texture) when you store it in the freezer after it is aged in fridge. Is it crumbly?
> I've never done cheese yet, can't wait to try. Keep us posted on the flavour after the aging.


You don't need to freeze the cheese, if you vac pack it, it will last for months in the fridge.

I have some over 1 year old & it just gets better with time.

Al


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Nice thread Al, I haven't tried muenster yet.  I know this is an older thread but that cheese sure looks great.  Thumbs Up


----------



## SmokinAl

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Nice thread Al, I haven't tried muenster yet. I know this is an older thread but that cheese sure looks great.


I think I have smoked just about every cheese that is available & we like the Muenster the best!

Give it a try!

Al


----------

